# Resolor



## em_t (Jun 8, 2010)

So I've just started taking Resolor as recommended by my gastroenterologist. Its the first day and I can definitely say it makes you pee more often (listed as one of the side effects) I have had quite a lot of abdominal pain, on my right hand side that wasn't there before and definitely got more gas building up inside of me. My appetite has taken a knock as well but these are all listed side effects in the patient information leaflet and told that they are transient for most people - here's hoping its better tomorrow! Don't feel quite myself today, bit out of it, woozy and abdominal discomfort, but that could be just me and not the tablets. Just thought I'd share with you cos know loads of you in the States are dying to get your hands on it!Em xx


----------



## annie7 (Aug 16, 2002)

thanks for the update, em! appreciate it enormously. i do hope it starts to work for you--you've been through so much. i've read it's supposed to work more like a bowel regulator, not a laxative. fingers crossed that tomorrow is a better day for you.and oh yes, you are sure right---those of us here in the usa can't wait til it comes out...again, fingers crossed that it gets fda approval here..


----------



## em_t (Jun 8, 2010)

Day 2 and feel like hell, don't know if its down to the Resolor though. Had lots of wind build up which was very painful and was unable to empty my bladder again - decided to try something to eat, even though I was in quite a bit of pain after eating last night and although it settled the wind at first it seemed to make the pain from not being able to pee even worse. The pain's died down a bit now, but its really intense when it comes on - literally cannot walk because every twist and turn of my body is agony. Now I just feel completely exhausted, waiting on a call back from the doctor to see if they can do anything (this not being able to pee thing is starting to really freak me out) and the pain is getting unbearable at times. Here's hoping they can give me something.I'm really starting to worry I've some sort of neurological thing like MS because this doesn't seem to be IBS or even chronic constipation - I've never heard of people having urinary retention and starting to wonder if something else is wrong. Hopefully they can give me some pain relief!


----------



## annie7 (Aug 16, 2002)

em--so sorry to hear you're having all these problems--sounds horrible. do you think it's related to the urinary infection you had---has that been cleared up yet? did the doc ever call you back? hopefully he/she was able to do something for you. do you think it's related to the urinary infection you had---has that been cleared up yet?sure do hope you feel better soon!


----------



## em_t (Jun 8, 2010)

Hi Annie,I've just been off the phone to them. They've given me tramadol for the pain thank God! They've never given me anything opiate based before because of the constipating side effects but must have sounded desperate enough. Also been given another anti nausea tablet to try - metoclopramide this time because the domperidone isn't giving me much relief these days.


----------



## annie7 (Aug 16, 2002)

good luck with the meds. hope they can give you some relief from the pain. i've always been so afraid to take opioids because of the c effects but when the pain gets to be too much, opioids are really the only option you have for relief. just try to keep your stools soft and moving--like the instructions say that come with those meds--stool softners, laxatives-- you know the drill...hope you can get some relief from the pain and the nausea and also hope you can get some much needed rest..a decent night's sleep. and hope you feel better tomorrow. take care..


----------



## Guest (Mar 19, 2011)

hey em,I meant to ask you, have you ever tried an anti-nausea drug like Promethazine? I have terrible reactions to pain pills, including nausea that was so bad I couldn't even talk or lift my head up. So every time I've had surgery or had to be sedated they prescribed it for me. It works wonders, it can make you sleepy sometimes, but for really bad spells it might be something you could ask your doctor about? It works differently than domperidone or reglan, do you have it over there?xo Ali


----------



## em_t (Jun 8, 2010)

No Ali, I've never tried it and never heard of it - must ask my GP about it. To be honest the domperidone had been working really well for me, I think its good for nausea when you feel a bit sick or full but doesn't work when you've got that need to be sick feeling. I only get that when I get the feeling of really needing a BM but can't and then get feverish and ill - it usually passes but quite scary at the time because its the exact feeling I get when I have a stomach bug and I've a bit of a phobia of being sick. I've got metaclopramide for when I get very severe nausea, I'll only use it in desperation because I used to use it everyday but noticed I started getting a strange leg twitch. It was completely involuntary because I was trying to stop it and couldn't :S But will ask about that other anti nausea one, thanks. Domperidone makes me soooo sleepy! On a better note, I do definitely feel like the Resolor speeds up my digestive system a bit - I'm starting to feel hungry quite a bit, which is good for me, though could be because I have a cold, I always get hungry like a wolf when I have one! Last night I had such bad wind though, don't know if its the Resolor or what but its a definite change for me, though my tummy was very sore with it, sorta hard and very bloated. Its a bit better this morning but worried now I'm constipated cos not passing any BM. Its just so hard knowing what's going on with your body! Thankfully didn't need the tramadol - only gonna take it when the pain is really bad and gonna see if I can get any pain patches because I think the main part of me not having an appetite is due to the pain.Got an appointment on Monday so hopefully something productive will come from it!


----------



## Mary5 (Apr 17, 2006)

Hi EmThanks for keeping us updated!Sorry to hear of all your pain and troubles. Gas can definitely be very painful and I've noticed it really only can get solved by having a decent BM.I was hoping to hear you were doing better with the constipation...so sorry to hear it is still there.What does the medication literature say? Perhaps your body needs to go through a period of adjustment - including gas and continued constipation - before things start to work ???thanks Mary5


em_t said:


> No Ali, I've never tried it and never heard of it - must ask my GP about it. To be honest the domperidone had been working really well for me, I think its good for nausea when you feel a bit sick or full but doesn't work when you've got that need to be sick feeling. I only get that when I get the feeling of really needing a BM but can't and then get feverish and ill - it usually passes but quite scary at the time because its the exact feeling I get when I have a stomach bug and I've a bit of a phobia of being sick. I've got metaclopramide for when I get very severe nausea, I'll only use it in desperation because I used to use it everyday but noticed I started getting a strange leg twitch. It was completely involuntary because I was trying to stop it and couldn't :S But will ask about that other anti nausea one, thanks. Domperidone makes me soooo sleepy! On a better note, I do definitely feel like the Resolor speeds up my digestive system a bit - I'm starting to feel hungry quite a bit, which is good for me, though could be because I have a cold, I always get hungry like a wolf when I have one! Last night I had such bad wind though, don't know if its the Resolor or what but its a definite change for me, though my tummy was very sore with it, sorta hard and very bloated. Its a bit better this morning but worried now I'm constipated cos not passing any BM. Its just so hard knowing what's going on with your body! Thankfully didn't need the tramadol - only gonna take it when the pain is really bad and gonna see if I can get any pain patches because I think the main part of me not having an appetite is due to the pain.Got an appointment on Monday so hopefully something productive will come from it!


----------



## em_t (Jun 8, 2010)

Well something's worked today, I haven't been off the toilet all afternoon, sorry prob TMI! Actually felt much better than in a long time - clearer headed, better mood, sense of humour back. Had dinner and was starving and had a few crisps and other things afterwards - now the pain, bloating and swelling is back on the left hand side and know that's gonna be me for the rest of the week. Haven't taken any of the tramadol yet, the pain eased last night so haven't needed it - its only for those times when the pain is unbearable.I'm so angry at myself cos know that that's gonna be me suffering for another few days at least. Was also peeing every 20 minutes this afternoon - does anyone else get this with constipation, urinary retention and urgency? It absolutely exhausts me going to the loo all the time and the pain from being unable to empty my bladder fully is agony.I feel all my pain and bloating on the left hand side of my abdomen and the only way of getting rid of it is to rub my belly to promote some peristalsis and was wondering if anyone else gets the same. Have been reading more about sacral nerve stimulation and was wondering if it could be a solution for me. I don't know if my gastroenterologist has ever fitted one on anyone but there's a few hospitals in England who do it. Has anyone heard of gastroenterologists doing this in the US?http://oxfordpelvicfloor.co.uk/Treatments/TreatTSNS.aspx


----------



## annie7 (Aug 16, 2002)

glad you had a better day today, em! yeah i have to pee a lot when i'm really c or even when i'm real gassy and bloated. i don't think i'm retaining urine--i just have to pee a lot. can't seem to tolerate having lots of urine in my bladder. maybe that's from a full colon pressing down on the bladder? i do drink a lot of water--but when i'm feeling really c and/or bloated it makes me feel the urge to pee more often than when i'm not c.when peeing, i've found that bending over when i'm sitting on the toilet--bending my upper body down onto my knees--helps me more fully empty my bladder.there have been some posts (some quite a while ago) on the board about sacral nerve stimulation and c. i remember reading one post in particular about someone trying out the interstim device. and there have been others. worth a try--anything's worth a try in my book.


----------



## em_t (Jun 8, 2010)

No point in worrying about it I suppose, will mention it to the GP on Monday. I had a very unsympathetic gastroenterologist last year who I mentioned this too who said he'd never heard of IBS patients with this problem before and that I should perhaps see a urologist before chucking me out with a leaftlet on IBS. In saying that it might be an idea to maybe arrange an appointment with one, I've read cystoceles can occur commonly with rectoceles, so might be something to do with that.I would love to try out the sacral nerve stimulator, even if I still had to take Resolor or laxatives every once in a while, would be great to feel like things were actually moving through me. I might mention it to my gastroenterologist when I see him after the second transit test. Then again a lot of gastroenterologist don't like you looking at things on the internet thinking you're more knowledgeable than them. I don't want to rock the boat, plus its very difficult to find another gastroenterologist on the NHS, especially in NI and the one I've got is pretty senior. I'm just not used to taking a back seat, I'm used to being proactive about things.


----------



## em_t (Jun 8, 2010)

Now I'm confused ... this morning I woke up with severe diarrhoea, not normal for me! I don't know whether its the Resolor, or the fact the doctor told me to continue with my regular laxatives. I never normally have diarrhoea with my normal laxatives, in fact they weren't effective enough hence going on the Resolor. I did insert a suppository last night because I could feel a huge bulge in my rectum and thought it was possibly a prolapse, plus having difficulty urinating - but again suppositories don't normally cause me to have diarrhoea, just a bowel movement. Maybe its because I'm sick at the minute, I've had a cold simmer under the surface for a few weeks but now my throat is killing me, I definitely feel run down. Good thing I've a GP appointment tomorrow because I do not feel like myself!


----------



## em_t (Jun 8, 2010)

... Then again maybe it was the green beans last night. I've been craving real food again so had 2 slices of wholemeal toast with green bean chutney left over from Christmas (sounds gross but really yummy). I swear I'm like a pregnant woman these days with my food cravings lol! But food generally doesn't give me diarrhoea, no amount of prunes, raisins or anything usually gives me diarrhoea - very confused!


----------



## annie7 (Aug 16, 2002)

HI em sorry you're having a rough day again today. yes, good thing you have a doc appt tomorrow.i would def think that the combination of resolor, laxative and the suppository could be contributing to the d you are having--plus maybe your body is finally trying to get rid of all the stool that's been backing up over the last few days. hope you feel better--feel some relief-- once the d is over.you are so right about how hard it is to find a good gastro doc. the last one i had was great but he retired quite a while ago and i need to find a new one. so many of them are so dismissive of ibs--like the doc you had last year. and yes, like you, i like to be proactive--not pushy of course--have to be low-key about it all but still proactive none the less-- and some docs don't want to work with patients who are like that.


----------



## em_t (Jun 8, 2010)

Finally got a bit of appetite back and got something to eat and now I feel awfully constipated and very sick - feel like I need to go to the toilet desperately and can't. Started to get very nauseous, sweaty and confused and now my right hand side is sore again, . Feel like I need to let rip with wind but can't. Does anyone know if those anti gas pills work? I've got ones with Simethicone in them but have never used them before so don't know if I should take them. Does anyone have any experience of them?


----------



## Guest (Mar 20, 2011)

em_t said:


> Finally got a bit of appetite back and got something to eat and now I feel awfully constipated and very sick - feel like I need to go to the toilet desperately and can't. Started to get very nauseous, sweaty and confused and now my right hand side is sore again, . Feel like I need to let rip with wind but can't. Does anyone know if those anti gas pills work? I've got ones with Simethicone in them but have never used them before so don't know if I should take them. Does anyone have any experience of them?


Hey Em,When I last met with my GI doc she started talking about this new drug that was in Europe but not available over here yet (resolor) the way she described it was, that it is a drug that gives people dysentery (diarrhea). So perhaps it is just the drug working its way into your system? It's unfortunate you're still feeling constipated though even after having diarrhea?What time of day do you have to take the resolor, and what laxatives are you taking with it?


----------



## em_t (Jun 8, 2010)

I'm still taking the sodium picosulphate I've always been on. Will ask tomorrow if I should still take it or reduce it a bit. I've been on it everyday since November 2009 but without it or when I start to reduce it I just don't have bowel movements! Its a stimulant laxative like Senokot but its designed to stimulate the gut and the rectum. I'll soon know whether the Resolor's giving me diarrhoea if I have the same effect tomorrow. It could be that I have a bug at the minute because I feel very unwell (very sore throat and under the weather) I just worry because when I've a bug I tend to get awful diarrhoea and then really bad constipation and takes me a while to get back to normal. I think the diarrhoea's effecting me so much because it hurts when I have to keep running to the loo, possibly with the prolapse / rectocele thing. The pain on the right hand side is just getting to me now - I get it as soon as I start eating and I always relate it to being constipated because it feels like the food just gets stuck there are doesn't move. Anyway hopefully I feel half decent tomorrow for my doctor's appointment so I can tell them how rotten I feel. Good God, that could be why my reaction's been so bad to the Resolor. I didn't realise it was supposed to speed it up that much! Do you ever take gas pills Ali? The gas build up after meals is really getting to me - very painful and I get so bloated its very sore to walk. I can belch it up just fine but the trapped wind is awful!


----------



## em_t (Jun 8, 2010)

Oh by the way I'm taking the Resolor first thing in the morning along with my domperidone. Was taking it at lunchtime but was taking a few hours to kick in so taking it in the morning with my anti nausea pill to minimise any nauseous feelings. Not feeling sick with it anymore which is a bonus! I crush it up because taking big pills at that time of the day I find difficult. I drink plenty of water and within a few hours it usually kicks in, though this morning had diarrhoea before I took it. Definitely think its made me more hungry though - which is good as long as it keeps coming through me lol!


----------



## em_t (Jun 8, 2010)

Just ate a light dinner and I feel so ill - my whole bowel seems to have swollen up on the right hand side and so bloated walking is difficult. Having uncontrollable belching and just have the feeling of wanting to be sick / have diarrhoea and can't do either. I feel so ill now, not looking forward to GP appointment tomorrow because I'm useless when I'm like this. This is why I hate having diarrhoea because I always have an awful cycle of constipation afterwards - reckon it gonna be at least Wednesday till I'm feeling human again. Hate feeling like I've a constant stomach bug! Wish they could just pump my stomach and bowel!


----------



## em_t (Jun 8, 2010)

Sorry you really are getting a running commentary on how I'm doing these days. Just not feeling myself at all. Don't think this is anything to do with the Resolor, its either a bug or just me. Could it be a side effect of taking antibiotics? I only took a 3 day course and was finished last Sunday but wondering if it could be that that has made me so unwell?


----------



## annie7 (Aug 16, 2002)

sorry you've been feeling so miserable. good thing you have an appointment with the doc tomorrow. even if you're still feeling ill tomorrow and don't feel like going, it would still be good to see the doc. then he/she can see how sick you are and hopefully the doc can answer your questions and provide a course of action to make you feel better.don't know about the antibiotics. personally i've never had a problem with them--in fact, the first day they always give me a little d which i welcome. but that's just me. there are so many different kinds of antibiotics and everyone reacts so differently to meds--everyone's body is a little different. and maybe it's the combination of all the meds you are taking that is making you feel so ill--plus a touch of the bug or a flu.. hopefully the doc can sort that out.sure do you hope you feel better soon..hope tomorrow is a better day.


----------



## Guest (Mar 20, 2011)

Hey Em, just hang in there until you see the doctor next. Even just talking to the doctor will help make you feel better. As far as the stomach bug/antibiotics...those antibiotics actually could be making you feel much worse. Diarrhea is often a side effect for people. When I took that 7 day course of antibiotics a month or so ago, I didn't have diarrhea but I felt so sick and miserable. So maybe your stomach is still feeling sensitive from those, and then the laxatives combined with the resolor are taking more getting used to than usual. Keep us posted on your dr. appointment!


----------



## em_t (Jun 8, 2010)

Ugh, just back from the doctors. Have had an awful morning - really bad constipation this morning. Was in an awful lot of pain with it because even though I went to the toilet I still had loads left inside me which I couldn't get out and difficulty opening my bladder again. I was in so much pain even drinking water was making my stomach sore - tried a mini enema and nothing and even tried a suppository but passed very little both times. Anyway was time to go to the doctor - was an early appointment so my mum dropped me up but had to get her to come in because I was in so much pain. I literally started crying as soon as I was in the door. Of course it was a doctor I'd never met before and he was a young, good looking guy -isn't it always is when talking about something this embarrassing! He asked me for a urine sample but I came back crying because I really needed to go and was straining and straining but couldn't get anything out! I told him about all my urinary problems so he prescribed me a couple of those Fleet enemas to relieve the pain on my bladder. Anyway they have no information back about my transit test and he insisted on doing a rectal exam to check if there was a prolapse there - but nothing. Its strange I only feel it sometimes - maybe it pops back up there when the constipation resolves.Anyway I came home, crying my eyes out in pain and then finally was able to go to the loo - I could empty my bladder a bit but not fully but since doing about half the enema I've been able to go a bit more. Geez, forgot how much they hurt, especially because its just liquid I'm passing now - ouch! Was probably my own fault - I had loads of wholemeal bread yesterday, which although it went through my system quickly because of the laxatives and Resolor totally bunged me up - think I'll have to go back on stool softeners, yet another laxative to my repertoire! Thinking about maybe taking antispasmodics again, ease the pain and cramping but worried cos they only seem to slow me down even more!My GP thinks I've probably had a blockage further up my bowel, hence the diarrhoea and lots of bowel movements on Saturday which was resolved with the combination of laxatives and Resolor. My one piece of advice - if you ever try the Resolor make sure your bowel is empty beforehand - go crazy on the Miralax or take the bowel prep for colonoscopy with a stimulant or go for a colonic. I know you don't anyway but eating too much fibre on it probably isn't a good idea either - sure it moved through me quick but got stuck at the bottom end.I just feel so humiliated by the whole thing!They're waiting on my urine sample to come back from the lab to see if they can identify what's causing the infection - I told them I won't take antibiotics unless its definitely a bacterial infection, don't want to risk my stomach getting even more upset! I'm thinking of maybe asking for a referral to a urologist to see if they can help me anymore and gonna ask if they think there could be a neurological cause - its a long shot but worth maybe checking out.


----------



## Guest (Mar 21, 2011)

Hey Em,So sorry you had to go through that! But trust me...there will come a time when you go to appointments like that and it will be easier, as my grandmother told me, "you'll learn to just leave your dignity at the door". It is definitely true, I've had so many appointments and procedures and tests that would be mortifying to anyone else, but after a certain point I don't know if I just got desperate enough for help, or I just got used to the appointments now, I just tell myself they are the doctor and they are helping me, and there is nothing they haven't seen before. I still remember the first time I had a rectal exam, I was doing a drug trial for a new constipation drug (didn't work) and they did a workup on me and said ok one last thing we have to do, the rectal exam! I had NO IDEA they would need to do one of those, I felt violated for days! But nowadays it's nothing. So hopefully you will feel ok about it soon. Are you feeling any better since the enemas?Maybe your urinary issues could be due to some kind of a pelvic floor thing? I just know that when I went to my first biofeedback session I had to fill out a questionnaire all about my "constipation" and another page or two which asked a ton of questions about trouble urinating and things like that. Hopefully you won't need more antibiotics, but maybe if you do they can give you one that is more gentle on the stomach.


----------



## annie7 (Aug 16, 2002)

alikaye--love what your grandmother said! isn't that the truth. a wise lady. hopefully the biofeedback is helping you..em--so sorry you're having another miserable day. what the doc said about the blockage makes sense. hope they can figure out your bladder infection and give you something to help with that. you have so much going on at once..really makes it tough.about resolor--i think you're right about first trying it on an empty bowel. back when zelnorm (zelmac) first came out, people were saying that it didn't work well if you were already backed up--to take laxes or whatever--do a clean-out--before starting zelnorm--and since resolor is similar i would assume this may be true for resolor.maybe you've already read these posts but there was another woman on the board--claire louise--who posted last year about trying resolor and she didn't have much luck with it at first but then she tried a smaller dose--i think 2 mg instead of 3 mg--and that seemed to work better for her. i remember that's the way it was with zelnorm for some people--the lower dose worked better--"lees is more" is what some people said back then. everybody is different and we each have to experiment a bit to find out what works for us. hope you hear from your doc's office soon about your urinary infection. and hope you feel better soon!


----------



## em_t (Jun 8, 2010)

Was starting to feel a bit better yesterday but woke up this morning to go to the loo but couldn't go completely and now I'm very nauseous - does anyone else get this with incomplete evacuation? I just don't want to have to use enemas and suppositories everyday. I'm practicing different toileting techniques - squatting, brace position, pushing out abdominals instead of straining but nothing works! The nausea pills do nothing - I'm just annoyed I now seem to be having evacuation problems now as well, I feel sick as a dog!


----------



## annie7 (Aug 16, 2002)

yes, frequently i get the nausea with incomplete evac. it goes away once i'm able to go.it's good to experiment with the different pfd exercises--no straining. hopefully you'll find a technique that helps. were they going to give you pfd training and/or biofeedback? were they going to do more tests concerning the rectocle etc?


----------



## em_t (Jun 8, 2010)

Hi Annie,Its reassuring to know someone else feels the same way. Its strange I tried a suppository and a bit of a Fleet enema and nothing. But have found something that makes me need to go ... chocolate! Not fancy chocolate either, just plain milk chocolate, not much though, just a little - and finally went, very strange! Guess there must be something in the gastrocolic reflex, I was always a bit sceptical about it because I only feel more constipated after eating but must depend on what you eat. Its weird the more rubbish I eat, sweets, chocolate, crisps, the more regular I am. I feel bad because its so unhealthy but I reckon as long as I'm eating at least one healthy meal a day with some veg I'm doing ok - I'm still a bit underweight so probably doesn't matter (although I've put on 4 lbs since going on the Resolor, up to 95 lbs now so getting there!) Another thing I've found is dark chocolate seems to make me want to pee, think it irritates my bladder. Had a couple of peppermint cremes and voila! Good to have as a rescue rememdy! I asked my GP about taking a diuretic but he said you shouldn't use them for UTIs but don't even know if that's what I've got. I know I used to use a herbal one during my period to minimise bloating and it was great - I had no pain or cramping at all, though mine aren't usually too bad. I'm just wondering whether a herbal one would hurt if I'm desperate. Probably shouldn't use them with laxatives as they dehydrate you enough already. Have to wait for my urine sample to come back because the want to try and identify what bacterium, if any is causing the infection so they can tailor the antibiotics to the infection since the trimethoprim didn't seem to wipe it out.I've also ordered a TENS machine to help with the abdominal pain and back pain I sometimes get. If anything it will help me relax since it has a massage mode as well as a vibrating mode and hey if it works for women in labour, hopefully it'll help me. I'll keep you posted if it works!I've not been referred for any biofeedback yet. The gastroenterologist wants to do the second transit test because he says that defecatory problems and rectoceles are often secondary to slow transit constipation. Then after that he will probably test my pelvic floor. The problem is there are very few hospitals in the UK that offer biofeedback of PFD training - there's none in NI and only a couple in England. There's one in London that specialises in bowel disorders that runs a clinic so if my GI thought it would benefit me I will ask him for a referral, although I think the waiting list is quite long. I'm quite prepared to travel to find someone who can help me. I'm saving lots of money since moving back in with my parents so I'd be more than happy to use savings if it were something that might help me. There was a consultant here who specialised in pelvic floor and defecatory problems but he's since retired. I have a book called Irritable Bowel Solutions and have been practicing some of the techniques in it. I find squatting works about half the time when I have incomplete evacuation but not always. About the rectocele - my GP did a rectal exam on me yesterday but couldn't feel anything - problem is I only feel it when I'm straining a lot, especially if I have a hard stool that won't come out so he didn't feel anything - I was really embarrassed because I'm sure he thinks I'm making it up but I know I'm not because I can feel it when I insert suppositories at times. Hopefully the gastroenterologist's tests might pick up something if there is a problem. Anyway hope you're having a good day, or at least strugging along! Best of luck!


----------



## annie7 (Aug 16, 2002)

alright-- chocolate! glad it helped. i've read other people's posts saying it helped them too..everyone's different and it sure does pay to try everything--you never know what'll work for you til you try it. i absolutely love chocolate but now that i have reflux, chocolate no longer loves me..the tens machine is a great idea. i've read they are good at relieving pain. it will at least be soothing and relaxing and might even help move some stool along too. thanks for keeping us posted on that.like you, i've had to read about pfd techniques to get info on it. my insurance will pay for neither biofeedback nor pfd training (or even some of the tests) and i can't afford out of pocket. but fortunately there's a lot of good info available online--and also thanks to people on the board posting about it.your gastro doc sounds like he knows his stuff...that's good.take care--hope you get the results of your urinary test back soon and hope you're having a better day today.


----------



## eva b. (Feb 5, 2010)

Hello EmI've just read right through this thread because I can relate to so much of it...I sent you a p.m. asking about your experiences with resolor which i guess is now redundant.My own experiences with it are very unsatisfactory....I get an awful lot of bloating, seem to pass water without much content and have a feeling that the "real" undigested waste is sitting somewhere higher up in the small intestine or ileum, because my stomach is huge even though (like you) I've lost a lot of weight - and it's not because I haven't been eating. I really don't know what's going on with me, and none of the tests I've had - mris, scans, etc have shown anything up - all I know is things have got worse since \I started the Resolor.Anhyway, I will continue to keep reading up this thread and seeing how you get on.loveEva


----------



## em_t (Jun 8, 2010)

Hi Eva,I sent you a wee PM there anyway. I know its really upsetting when you think that this brand new medicine that's supposed to be so promising isn't working. Do you still have to take laxatives with the Resolor? I know I do. My situation's a bit more complicated as well because I have "outlet problems" as well, meaning that I can feel desperate to go but can't. I get the cramping and nausea that I usually get before a bowel movement just to not go. Sometimes I go an hour or two later but I feel sick as a dog in the meantime and sometimes I feel like I'm just gonna pass a bit of wind and then realise I need to go to the loo, so anytime I even need to try and pass wind I head for the toilet just in case its a bowel movement. Also I can never go in one, its always at least 2 bowel movements until I'm totally clear - its just exhausting!Just wondering if you live in the UK? Have you had a transit test done? This is where you don't take any laxatives for a week and for the first 3 days you take pills containing radioactive markers. After a week you go for an X ray to see where the markers are distributed in your bowel. I had one a month ago and failed epically! I didn't have any bowel movement and the markers were all over my bowel, not just at the bottom end - result, I have a very slow bowel! If you haven't already had this test, I'd really recommend it because it will show where the problem with your bowel is, whether its slow transit constipation or a problem with your pelvic floor. You can ask you doctor or gastroenterologist about it. If you feel worse on the Resolor perhaps talk to your doctor about coming off it or maybe alter the dosage - from 2 mg to 1 mg a day or perhaps taking it at a different time of day. I really do hope you start to see some improvement soon, because living with this can be miserable!All the best,Em xx


----------



## em_t (Jun 8, 2010)

What have you got to lose, everyone is different, don't go by what happened to me - try it for yourself.


----------



## Julie Hudman (Dec 27, 2011)

em_t said:


> So I've just started taking Resolor as recommended by my gastroenterologist. Its the first day and I can definitely say it makes you pee more often (listed as one of the side effects) I have had quite a lot of abdominal pain, on my right hand side that wasn't there before and definitely got more gas building up inside of me. My appetite has taken a knock as well but these are all listed side effects in the patient information leaflet and told that they are transient for most people - here's hoping its better tomorrow! Don't feel quite myself today, bit out of it, woozy and abdominal discomfort, but that could be just me and not the tablets. Just thought I'd share with you cos know loads of you in the States are dying to get your hands on it!Em xx


----------



## Julie Hudman (Dec 27, 2011)

Hi my name is Julie im 50 had ibsc most my lifr I have been on reslor for two months my side effects are bad I have body convulsions more sickness that i cant bear cant eat sweats swelling of hands and feet weight gain bad abdo pain spend most of my time in bed. The doctors dont know how to handle the side effects so i put myself on valium for convultions and i have to take 2 donperidone and 2cyclizine which helps the sickness for a hr i dont know what to do ju
Reslor
Reslor


----------



## gastropatient (Jan 4, 2012)

em_t said:


> I feel all my pain and bloating on the left hand side of my abdomen and the only way of getting rid of it is to rub my belly to promote some peristalsis and was wondering if anyone else gets the same.


Oh yeah, I get this too. I have post-viral gastroparesis and chronic constipation (I was diagnosed with a gastric emptying study). I believe I had a virus that consumed part of my vagas nerve and has left me high and dry without peristalsis in neither stomach nor intestine. The rubbing always helped me. I would get pain exactly like you describe, all the way up my left side just under the ribs. And I would rub my belly and side and go on an all liquid diet for a while until things got better. Then I finally got some domperidone and things got a little better. Mirtzapine helped me too but it also made me food crazy so I quit it. I've never tried the stim box but I have heard good things about the one for the vagas nerve for GP patients. They say it works for the most part and is one of the better treatments if your GP is really bad.


----------

